# Uterine Bolus or Antibiotics? "Going In" Questions



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to be prepared, before our does kid, in case I have to go in and pull kids out or untangle.
I've read that some people will give their doe antibiotics after reaching in her, and I've read that some people will put a uterine bolus inside her after reaching in.
Which is best?
If I needed to reach into my doe, what way would be best, sanitizing hands and arm and then lubing, or wearing tight sterile gloves?
Also, if antibiotics are better to give, what are some OTC antibiotics I can find at feed stores and TSC. What would be the doses and for how many days?
How long is the milk withholding time?
Thanks! I just want to be prepared, just in case.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking about this the other day incase we have to "go in" to any of our does. I'll be interesting to hear the anwsers


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use uterine bolus. They are cheap; less than $7 for a big jar. You only need half a cow one for a doe. I use sterile gloves but still bacteria is on the does pooch so you cant be sure no bacteria has gone in. 

If it is a real hard kidding or any stillborn kids or anything like that I would also do a 5 day course of Pen G.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since Ive never used the boluses, cant comment. I always have Pen G on hand for such cases.
There have been times when I cant go wash up & sterilize my hands. I have never used gloves for going in but my fingernails are always trimmed short during kidding season.
If I have to be in there for more than a few minutes past my wrist I always give the Pen G 5 days straight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I just give antibiotics and on really hard births i will do a uterine flush.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I never wear gloves,like I should. I wash up to my elbow really good though, and give one shot of 8cc Pen with 1cc Oxytocin 15-20 min before I start. I don't give any more after that. 
If I had gloves I would want the longer elbow length . Most of the time even on hard kiddings you are never going to reach much past your wrist, if the head is back you may have to push the kid back to get this straight but still never reach past half way up your arm. Most of the battle is fought right there at the opening to the tunnel.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I did that very thing last week... I called my vet about getting a uterine bolus, and she said as long as I was 'clean' it wasn't necessary. I was gloved, but that was all. I've kept watch on both of my does, and so far everything is A-OK. I was a bit nervous, but ... ???


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

What exactly does Pen G stand for...Penicillin? Is it a brand name or is that the drug?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Being in the dental field, I have easy access to nitrile gloves (we don't use latex much anymore, too many develop allergies to latex). I always "glove up" before "going in" and I have "gone in" a lot! lol. I keep a bottle of disinfecting wipes close by that I use to "clean her up" before I go in. And I cover the ground were the kid will land (clean straw in the kidding pen). I have never used an antibiotic after an assisted birth...and I've never had a problem. I've probably just been lucky, I suppose. I do watch the doe for any signs of a problem. IDK, maybe I should change my m.o. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

mistydaiz said:


> What exactly does Pen G stand for...Penicillin? Is it a brand name or is that the drug?


Pen G is "Penicillan G Procaine" Durvet is a common brand that most Farm stores or Tractor Supply carries.

I only do a 5 day round of Pen G at 1cc per 20lbs once a day if I have to go in further than my wrist or there was a dead kid, I do make sure that mom is cleaned and I do not wear gloves but do have very short nails and scrub with either antibacterial soap or use an iodine scrub.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

OK, what kind of disinfecting wipes or iodine scrub would I use for cleaning before going in?
I've always heard how careful you have to be with iodine since it can be too harsh on the goat.
What about a 10% povidone-iodine (betadine) or a 7.5% povidone iodine?
That's what I have right now, a bottle of each. Would I have to dilute with water? How much?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I use the iodine I have, I put enough in a clean bucket of hot water to make it brown and the disinfecting wipes I use are the dollar store equivalent of Clorox wipes


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, Clorox wipes? The ones for cleaning bathrooms? I didn't think Clorox wipes would be fine on goats' rears...because of the bleach and all...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe in the Afterbirth bolus ...it has antibiotic in it and it helps to dissolve anything that is left in there....The bolus is put down into the uterus...reach in ...then go straight down.....then start looking for the opening and push it down as far as you can in there ...if you don't ....the bolus will get pushed out.... 

With my boers ...I put 1 bolus down there, if she doesn't smell right or has had a dead kid ....to a mummified kid. Or if I go in deep.

I will however... use PenG ...if the Doe is closed and develops a foul odor.. or becomes ill...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of any website or a pic showing a "cross-cut" diagram of a doe's uterus, cervix, and "entryway"?
I want to see what angles there are to put in a bolus, and how far I would have to go.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Bump..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope this helps... :wink:

http://goat-link.com/content/view/37/118/


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wondering where I could buy uterine boluses?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got mine from tractor supply for $9.99. I bet jeffers (online) has them.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Are these the ones?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/durvet-ute ... us-2206351

Just wondering because it said for cattle and sheep.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep, those are the ones I used. I used 1/2 of one for a Nigerian Dwarf. Maybe someone else will chime in if their are different brands available. That is all I could find. It seems most stuff is used off label for goats.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Alrighty then. Thanks so much, now I have to go buy some haha.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I just do vitamin C if I reached in. I didn't even do antibiotics for the doe that had a stillborn - just vitamin C - and she is fine. Of course if she developed a fever I would have taken more aggressive measures.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are like the bolus I use I got mine from Jeffers. I use a half to 3/4 on a ND if needed.


----------



## CLorefice (Mar 5, 2020)

milkmaid said:


> I just do vitamin C if I reached in. I didn't even do antibiotics for the doe that had a stillborn - just vitamin C - and she is fine. Of course if she developed a fever I would have taken more aggressive measures.


I just came Across this thread and am curious how much vitamin C and in what form?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chewables. Somewhere around 1000mg.


----------



## CLorefice (Mar 5, 2020)

I just wanted to share that I found the bolus for a good deal on pbs animal health. Pbsanimalhealth.com.


----------

